# Restaurants in central Bath?



## Thora (Apr 16, 2013)

I want to take my mum somewhere for her birthday, it'll be after work/early evening on a Friday and we'll be children with us too.  Any suggestions?  It doesn't have to be super-nice, just a step up from Pizza Hut


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2013)

There is a nice fish place.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

the fantastic Thai place - hang on


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2013)

my sister raves about Tilley's Bistro http://www.tilleysbistro.co.uk/ which is nice , and I've eaten in The Garrick's Head next door to the Theatre Royal, also very nice food - my fave one just closed though - Beaujolais


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.salathai-bath.co.uk/


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2013)

I like that the first two responses are "that place" 

Thanks, I will check them out.  I've been to that Yum Yum Thai place with her before (and sat next to Rhod Gilbert!) so she does like Thai.


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2013)

marty21 said:


> my sister raves about Tilley's Bistro http://www.tilleysbistro.co.uk/ which is nice , and I've eaten in The Garrick's Head next door to the Theatre Royal, also very nice food - my fave one just closed though - Beaujolais


Garricks Head doesn't have any prices on it's website - do you remember how expensive it is?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the fish one might be LochFyne but we have one here by Queens Sq


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thora said:


> Garricks Head doesn't have any prices on it's website - do you remember how expensive it is?


 probably about a tenner a main course, if memory serves

there is a new place right by the train station - run by Bath Ales - Grazing Bar or something - had a drink in there recently when I was waiting for a train - food seemed nice - more of a restaurant than a pub


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2013)

There's a Graze place in Bristol too - pretty expensive though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 16, 2013)

Upstairs at the Salamander used to be very good, don't know if it still is. It's locally sourced gastro pub type stuff - http://www.bathales.com/our-pubs/pid/the-salamander/


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thora said:


> There's a Graze place in Bristol too - pretty expensive though.


 the beer was nice


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

The Nepalese is nice.  Graze is expensive as is garricks iirc.  

The morrocan (cafe du globe) is excellent but pricey unless they do their Lunch deal as an early evening. 

 Same same but different is really good Spanish style, two courses for a tenner plus tenner for jug of sangria.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

Tilleys bistro once spilt an entire glass of wine on me then refused to do anything about it, plus the food is average.

the real itallian pizza co is great plus has a gardenand takes any other pizza restaurant vouchers.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

The cosy club does decent food at a range of prices plus has a terrace.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

marty21 said:


> my sister raves about Tilley's Bistro http://www.tilleysbistro.co.uk/ which is nice , and I've eaten in The Garrick's Head next door to the Theatre Royal, also very nice food - my fave one just closed though - Beaujolais



there's a fantastic French place between the thatre and where Beaujolais used to be... Can't remember the name. Does lots of small dishes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2013)

marty21 said:


> my sister raves about Tilley's Bistro http://www.tilleysbistro.co.uk/ which is nice , and I've eaten in The Garrick's Head next door to the Theatre Royal, also very nice food - my fave one just closed though - Beaujolais


Do you kind of have to go upstairs to eat in this one. I may have been there.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

The itallian on Walcott street does an early evening deal, decent food and a great building.   I think its called aqua.

The eastern eye is a good place for curry, also impressive building.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 16, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Upstairs at the Salamander used to be very good, don't know if it still is. It's locally sourced gastro pub type stuff - http://www.bathales.com/our-pubs/pid/the-salamander/


It is good and cheaper than graze. Same brewery so good beer.  The hop pole is the best of the bath ale pubs for food imo but out of town a bit.

Also check voucher cloud, but make sure the restaurant will honour it in advance. Aqua and loch fine on there atm.


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2013)

My sister has picked Aqua, thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thora said:


> My sister has picked Aqua, thanks for all the suggestions!


I've been there a couple of times, it is pretty good, forgot to recommend it .


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you kind of have to go upstairs to eat in this one. I may have been there.


Can't remember


----------



## Riklet (Apr 21, 2013)

Some good recommendations here.  

I miss the lebanese and chinese buffets in the podium! Here's some late recommendations for future searchers anyway...

The Nepalese place is on Great Manver street and is called "Yeti Yeti Yak".  Probably best to reserve if it's a busy time.  Really good food there though, nice inside and not too expensive.

Mai Thai pretty much opposite is a really nice place although it gets busy.  Lunchtime menu is a good deal, don't think i've ever been in the evening.

Another really rather good Italian restaurant is Martini's on George Street (at the top of the high street, visitors) which does some good food, lunchtime menu isn't too expensive.

Does the Pig and Fiddle still do Ostrich, Crocodile and god-knows-what burgers?


----------



## george brown (May 31, 2013)

I can suggest you a very good restaurant in the city of London. Its named as London Darbar and is on of the best Indian restaurant in London. i would advice you to go out there fir a change surprise your grand mother and believe me its really a place worth visiting.


----------



## Thora (May 31, 2013)

Turning up 6 weeks after my mum's birthday and taking my grandmother to an Indian in London would be a fairly big surprise I reckon


----------



## astral (May 31, 2013)




----------



## UrbaneFox (May 31, 2013)

george brown said:


> I can suggest you a very good restaurant in the city of London. Its named as London Darbar and is on of the best Indian restaurant in London. i would advice you to go out there fir a change surprise your grand mother and believe me its really a place worth visiting.


 
How about an Urban75 meet up at George's gaff in Ilford?


----------

